# UPDATE: New Stray, Sweetie Pie!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just picked up Sweetie Pie from the vets, her spaying went well, and she was in heat....the vet said it's been a long time, since she's seen a pair of ovaries that big!

The kicker came, when I was reaching for my wallet, I was told NO CHARGE!
I about fell over!
AND...
BEST NEWS...she might get adopted by another person who uses this vet!
He lost his last cat, about five months ago, and he's already interested in a kitten that the office gal, has been taking care of at the clinic, but he wants to get two, so they have company, he doesn't have an age preference for the second one!
So "D" at the clinic, has taken some photos of Sweetie, to show him!
"D" said this guy is a Great Person!

I am very hopeful, that Sweetie, will be on her way to a Forever home soon!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is wonderful news! So nice of the clinic to help out with the spaying.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that would be just the perfect situation. Fingers and paws crossed for good news


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wonderful news all around. 
The mods can delay the name change ... for now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NOoooo....no more name changes!
I've been with this vet since 1997! He's my "Go to" vet for most things... I did find a newer practice, that for cat specific problems, I trust.

" D " at the vet, this morning, told me, they were happy to do this for me, because, they know how much I care about these little strays...and they wanted to help me out...
I almost tear'd up!
Now if this Gentleman, decides he'll take Sweetie Pie, along with the kitten, from the clinic, I'll be so happy for her!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Sharon, I've been following your thread about Sweetie Pie and am SOO happy to hear she's been spayed AND might find a forever home! That would be so fantastic! Thank you for helping this girl... you are an angel! Huge thumbs up to your vet, as well... free of charge - amazing! Sweetie Pie is a lucky girl!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wonderful! What a blessing!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> NOoooo....no more name changes!


 
Awww But 8MillionCats2Dogs or LimitlessCats2Dogs are wonderful names lol. But it is nice to hear the cutie may have a home period.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay for Sweetie Pie!! A home and little brother or little sister!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

:wiggle I am happy for you and Sweetie Pie. 

:devil

though InfiniteCatsandEndlessDogs sounds cool.... I understand not wanting a new name :devil not to mention a mouthful to say.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BB,
LOL!! AMEN!! I hope to hear in a few days if she'll have her Forever Home!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh such great news! It's so wonderful to hear stories like yours, about the vet doing the spay for free because they know that you take care of the strays and that you've been doing so for a long time, and they're doing a good turn for a good client. 

Fingers crossed that the man wants to take Sweetie Pie home!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Any update on Sweetie Pie?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for asking Tsukiyomi! 
She is almost completely healed from her spay, no complications at all!
Still waiting to find out if the Gentleman wants her...
Meanwhile, she talks up a storm to us, and she puts her paws on each side of my face to give me nose rubs!
She sure is an Adorable little girl!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> she puts her paws on each side of my face to give me nose rubs!


OMG..

:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She sounds like an adorable kitty Sharon!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

That's good to hear and she sounds adorable. Sad to hear your still waiting to find out one way or another though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweetie Pie is all healed up...so I take her out of the crate, into the back patio area...
I leave the back garage door open...she promptly comes back into the garage...and amuses herself watching the male mice, I have out there in a terrarium!  
She's already tried to follow me into the house!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Any word yet on the prospective adopter? How could anyone turn down a cat named Sweetie Pie!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, how could that happen, 11cats?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Yeah, how could that happen, 11cats?


Jeff,
I REALLY am trying to fight the urge!!
My cats that are already here, have to be happy FIRST...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My Puddies received a note from your Clowder....

Bengal Puddies,
Our mommy has brought home a new cat, Sweetie Pie, and says it is "temporary". We are not sure what is this "temporary".....but, the dogs tell us that means the kitty has to go. We are happy with Sweetie Pie. Can you come and swat the dogs and tell them the kitten is not "temporary" and to stop being so mean?

Of course, I intercepted the note as I can't have the Puddies trumping all the way to Oregon...then youd be 15cats2dogs!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh No! The Puddies are partners in crime...
Puddies you need to stay where you are...you're treated like Royalty there! You've 'almost' got your servants fully trained!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

So any new news on Sweetie Pie did she find a home?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tsukiyomi! 
Regarding Sweetie Pie...my hubby just texted me today at work...he thinks we should keep her
Maybe!
There's also one possible other person, she might be a good match for...this person just recently lost her Love bug cat to diabetes...
So, we'll see!
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

The name infinitecats2dogs would be a perfect forever name!:2kitties


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> my hubby just texted me today at work...he thinks we should keep her
> maybe!


grin.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! The Puddies are doing a Happy Dance! 
Sweetie Pie was meant to be!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I talked to the person who knows the one who just lost her cat recently, it wasn't due to diabetes, it was cancer, and her owner had been doing research into stem cell therapy, and was going to try this for her cat, when her kitty took a sudden and heartbreaking turn for the worst, her owner decided it was time to let her fly Free...

'T' was telling me, that Sweetie Pie would be spoiled and loved for sure, if this gal fell in love with her!
This gal has also rescued cats, and found forever homes for them!
Her kitty that had cancer was a rescue, that she couldn't part with, when the kitty also chose her!

If Sweetie Pie liked this person, as well as the person liking her, it could bring happiness to both of them...

So we'll see! If there's not a 'spark' between them, Sweetie Pie will more than likely, be joining the clan/clowder here!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

*snickers* just one more? 

who knows maybe they will spark!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sharon, I think your username will forever be teased as long as you keep the numbers in there...perhaps we should all vote for a new nickname for you, MsCatCollector&2dogs? 

Still, hoping the best for Sweetie Pie...fingers, toes, paws crossed!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh either way this sounds like a happy ending and a forever home for sweetie pie.
So so happy for her


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Excited to hear the updates on Sweetie Pie  regardless she'll be happy wherever she goes! Keep us posted Sharon 

P.S do you have any photos of her?  Or in another thread?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

So did she find a home or did the clowder grow?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweetie Pie is still here! Still waiting for the one gal to get back from vacation! 
But a couple of pics for ya!
She loves this old dog bed in the garage!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL! Love that first pic she looks like shes saying it's hers and trying to make it clear and the second looks like an understanding has been reached LOL. Such a cute kittie. But does that mean there's been no answer or am I wrong? Just making sure I understand haha.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tsukiyomi, 
Sweetie Pie talks a lot! That's what she's doing in the first one!
Those are her toys, she'll drag and bat them all over the garage, then she takes them all back to "her" bed
I haven't heard anything yet, from the gal who may be interested, because she's not back from vacation yet...
Meanwhile working with Sweetie Pie on, hands and feet are not acceptable toys! Since I haven't trimmed her claws, so when she goes outside, she has protection, and could race up a tree...they are Very Sharp! Ouch!
She's very good with them, when she's being a lover...but...when she wants to play, the imp comes out!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww Sharon... Sweetie Pie looks like she fits her name PERFECTLY! I adore that picture of her talking (she looks sassy! haha) and I absolutely love when cats love their toys and bring them to bed with them. So, so sweet. :luv

Not going to lie... I kinda hope she joins your brood so I can see updates on her!  LOL :lol::thumb


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a fierce little cutie! Can't wait to hear the news  whichever way it goes I'm sure she'll have a great home


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

She really suits her name and love the two photos. Who would not want this cutie?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Tsukiyomi,
> Sweetie Pie talks a lot! That's what she's doing in the first one!
> Those are her toys, she'll drag and bat them all over the garage, then she takes them all back to "her" bed
> I haven't heard anything yet, from the gal who may be interested, because she's not back from vacation yet...
> ...



Awww the more you write the more I want her to join your clowder.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She really is such a cutie! Looking forward to seeing what happens!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope Sweetie Piejoins the Clowder just so we keep getting updates on this darling!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe your username could be minimumof10cats...


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Quite simply catladyw/2dogs


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Can we make your name "Infiniteanimals" or something along those lines yet? LOL


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tsukiyomi! 
Sigh....she's still here! 
I may yet...have to start doing another slow introduction, to my indoor cats...not planned for, But I sure don't want to take her to even our Super Cat Shelter now...
And she's certainly not going to 'just anybody'!
ARGH! Cats! Somebody Help Me!!
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I change your name again, *I'm *picking it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> If I change your name again, *I'm *picking it!


 That could be interesting!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Roflmao! Omg! :d


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Close one last night!
Hubby and I, both forgot to get Sweetie Pie in before dark last night...
We spent a half an hour looking for her, and of course, our minds start thinking about the big owls, the canal, we back up to, etc...
I finally told him to go ahead and put some food in the other stray's dishes (there's three other ones) and Sweetie Pie, popped up beside him! Whew!
Now he understands why I said she needs to bring in before dark! He was getting very worried about her!

I honestly don't know how people can sleep, if they've got an outdoor cat!
Mercy...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Whew....glad you found your Sweetie Pie and got her in before dark! I think the little darling is leading you to discover she must have those slow introductions. She is saying, "I am going no where.,.this is my home and my humans!"

Marie.....do you have the new name ready?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
That's what was scary! It was after dark! 10:30pm...
She has been being put in her big crate for the night by around 8-8:30pm...
We both spaced this out last night...
Bad Mommy and Daddy


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

She is one of those kids that drive their parents crazy!
Uh, ???cats2dogs


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Those markings! Give er a scratch behind the ears for me!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I suggest "11cats2dogs1wonderfulhusband"

And yes, 2 of my kitties go out and if they're not back when they should or for the night (the latter rarely ever happened) I get 10 years older.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Can we just get to the part of this thread where she is integrated into the home, which is where it was headed from post #1?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Patience... [hops up and down in place]


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I vote for ??cats2dogs

Pick your favorite names and do a poll, then we can vote!:thumb


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

KsKatt,
Under another Intro post, by Catapocalypse, Nebraska Cat mentioned 'Catapalooza', which I think would also be one in the running!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Check out meet my cat...!


----------

